
Ask HN: Where to get advice on devops? - crabangler
Is there anywhere I can ask questions or bounce ideas for various aspects of my server setup with knowledgeable people?<p>Stack Overflow is obviously against such open ended questions but I can’t seem to find a reputable alternative or even know where to approach such people for maybe the odd hour or 2 of advice.<p>Stuff like, with data X, what’s the best way to store for fast querying, how would I plan out a certain type of job queue and so on.<p>There’s nothing so big that it’s worth hiring on a normal basis (and prob couldn’t afford) but I’d love to speak with someone on occasion to get pointers on how I’d approach certain problems.<p>So far I’ve done research on the web in general but it’s overwhelming and I can’t really gauge what is appropriate, hence the desire to talk through with someone who’s been there and done it.<p>Any ideas?
======
brabel
I believe the forum you are looking for is serverfault.com a StackExchange Q&A
site.

~~~
crabangler
Isn’t Server fault similar in the no open questions requirement?
([https://serverfault.com/help/dont-ask](https://serverfault.com/help/dont-
ask)).

------
marenkay
Honest advice: find a local community or a chat group for this.

What you want is not discussed on forums, this kind of stuff is gained by
experience usually and is kind of the meat of peoples' pay checks.

~~~
crabangler
Yeah, I’m happy to pay but not sure anyone would consider for what would
really be advice/discussion on an ad hoc basis. There’s not really a community
around here but I could venture further afield I guess.

~~~
marenkay
So then one should create such a place!

------
itamarst
Try #devops on Freenode maybe.

